# Higher ABV pee?



## honkey (Jan 23, 2012)

I am interested to hear what those of you who made pee with higher ABV have thought of the final product. I am considering making one up to 15-16%, but I do not want to do so if it will have a hot alcohol taste. I do not like burning alcoholic tastes.


----------



## Julie (Jan 23, 2012)

I never made one with that high of ABV, kept it around 10 - 12% but I' am going to tell you 15-16% you are going to have an alcohol taste.


----------



## Sirs (Jan 23, 2012)

The wife had me do her a pee of sorts out of fresh lime and used a starter of cherries it turned out really good it was abit more than 16% took forever to ferment completely, but then I did it all natural. The wife says it reminds her of a margarita.


----------



## Sirs (Jan 23, 2012)

I think most people's problems with to much alcohol is that the wines are not made with enough fruit or grapes or watered down to much. You can mix water and alcohol together and all you'll taste is the alcohol. Add alcohol to a thick concentrate of any type juice and you'll taste alcohol some but you'll taste the concentrate more specially if it happens to be sweeter. So I'd say if you got plenty of body to your wine most any amount of alcohol won't bother it thats why port wines are good they normally got plenty of body to hold the alcohol. Just my rant on higher ABV. LOL can you tell I like mine alot stronger?


----------



## honkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Sirs said:


> I think most people's problems with to much alcohol is that the wines are not made with enough fruit or grapes or watered down to much. You can mix water and alcohol together and all you'll taste is the alcohol. Add alcohol to a thick concentrate of any type juice and you'll taste alcohol some but you'll taste the concentrate more specially if it happens to be sweeter. So I'd say if you got plenty of body to your wine most any amount of alcohol won't bother it thats why port wines are good they normally got plenty of body to hold the alcohol. Just my rant on higher ABV. LOL can you tell I like mine alot stronger?



So then do you suggest back sweetening with more sugar? If so, do you think you would also need more lemon juice?

I was actually thinking of adding 48 oz. of pure pomegranate juice after killing off the yeast.


----------



## Sirs (Jan 23, 2012)

I did backsweeten with sugar and only used a minimum amount of juice to do this with it was a really thick syrup I'd made I'll take a cup of juice/wine and I've added up to 5 pounds of sugar to that and made my syrup you just gotta keep stirring it and not high heat it will dissolve but it takes a little bit to do it but it does go back clear or dissolve.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 23, 2012)

Can't you just throw in more sugar while it is fermenting? Won't that raise the ABV?


----------



## Sirs (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah that'll raise it if the yeast will handle that amount it's all according to what your wanting in the end.


----------



## Martinkin (Jan 23, 2012)

*hi in*

sure thats incredible )


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 23, 2012)

No looking to increase ABV, just asking if you can do it that way.

Sirs, how is the weather over your way?


----------



## Sirs (Jan 23, 2012)

oh yes you can but you can also add more sugar than your yeast will be able to handle making for a really sweet wine so you have to be careful doing it that way, I've learned to do it gradually and that way I can normally tell when the yeast is getting close to the point where they die out from alcohol poisoning. weather is cold but not bad as of yet just a drizzle of rain most of the day


----------

